#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Υπολογισμός ποσοστών στο Διάγραμμα Κάλυψης

## teo152

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν τα μ2 σε περίπτωση αλλαγής χρήσης υπόγειου που υπάρχει στην οικοδομική άδεια και θεμελιωμένο στην σωστή στάθμη βάση της άδειας, υπολογίζονται για την εύρεση της κατηγορίας, αλλά και  στο  % της υπέρβασης δόμησης για τον υπολογισμό του προστίμου. 
Δηλαδή εάν έχω ένα τριώροφο με εμβ. υπογείου 200 μ2, Ισογείου 200 μ2 και Α΄Ορόφου 200 μ2 και  κάνω αλλαγή χρήσης στα 200 μ2 του υπογείου και τα χρεώνω σαν Υ.Δ.Β.Χ. στο σύστημα για να υπολογιστεί το πρόστιμο που αναλογεί. 
Στο Δ/μα Κάλυψης στον έλεγχο τα υπολογίζω  στο 40% για την κατηγορία και στο % υπέρβασης δόμησης από την στιγμή που υφίσταται το εμβαδόν στην άδεια?


  Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Xάρης

Αφού είναι υπέρβαση δόμησης, δεν θα μετρήσει παντού ως τέτοια;

----------

